#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  ΦΠΑ και ΤΣΜΕΔΕ

## dkaouni

Καλησπέρα!

είμαι καινούργια μηχανικός και επρόκειτο να κάνω έναρξη επαγγέλματος στην Εφορία, καθώς υπέγραψα ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό με τεχνική εταιρεία, στην οποία θα προσφέρω τις υπηρεσίες μου ως μηχανικός. Με τον εργοδότη έχουμε συμφωνήσει να λαμβάνω τον μήνα καθαρό μισθό 700 ευρώ + ασφαλιστικές μου εισφορές στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ (θα τις πληρώνει εκείνος δλδ) + ΦΠΑ 23% επί του συνόλου της αμοιβής. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω το ΦΠΑ 23% υπολογίζεται για τον καθαρό μισθό και το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ μαζί? ή μόνο για τον καθαρό μισθό? Επίσης, η παρακράτηση φόρου 20% υπολογίζεται πάλι μόνο για τον καθαρό μισθό ή για τον καθαρό μισθό και το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ μαζί?
Σας ευχαριστώ.

Δήμητρα

----------


## accounter

Καλημέρα 

το ΦΠΑ υπολογίζεται  πανω στο καθαρο ποσό ως εξής :
Αμοιβή και ΤΣΜΕΔΕ =Καθαρό ποσό επι 23 % ΦΠΑ
η Παρακράτηση φόρου 20 % Υπολογίζεται πάντα στο καθαρό ποσό ! 

ΠΧ Αμοιβή 700,00 και μηνιαίο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ 200,00

Καθαρό ποσό = 900,00
συν ΦΠΑ   23%   = 270,00
μείον 20% παρακράτηση = -180,00
εισπρακτέο =  990,00

----------


## dkaouni

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση! Μόνο μία διόρθωση στα παραπάνω: το ΦΠΑ είναι 207 ευρώ και όχι 270. Τυπογραφικό λάθος φαντάζομαι. Επίσης θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω σε ποιο κωδ. περνάω τις εισφορές για το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ στην περιοδική δήλωση ΦΠΑ (μιας και πλέον οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές περνιούνται ως έξοδο) Και αν μπορώ να περνάω στον ίδιο κωδ. τη δόση που δίνω κάθε μήνα για τις ρυθμισμένες οφειλές μου στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.

----------


## accounter

Καλησπέρα , 

οι δαπάνες ανευ ΦΠΑ δεν εμφανίζονται στην περιοδική δήλωση Φ.Π.Α .

Οι τμηματικές καταβολές στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ καταχωρούνται μόνο στο βιβλίο εσόδων εξόδων  στα έξοδα σε ξεχωριστή στήλη και μειώνουν τα φορολογητέα κέρδη.

----------

